# Palliser



## walker17

anyone have experience with Palliser blade or pacifico? Ihave lower back problems so I need seating with good lower back support and rather firm cushions. Many of the furniture store seats are way too soft! Haverty's has some called "Hollywood" but I was hoping for something a little better. Any advise would be a great help!
John


----------



## RSH

You need to seat in the chairs for extended number of time before deciding which one would work for you best.

Among the Berkline recliners I would check the 12000 and 12011 which will have firmer feel.

Also check our new line of seating - www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection

Unfortunately I cannot offer you to seat in these recliners. The first 2 containers will arrive in October. But if you asked me, the Lagoon-1011 has very nice lumbar support, and the Escape-1019 is one of the most comfortable chairs I have ever sat in.


----------



## Andre

Hello John, 

I have never found a furniture company HT chair that I don't get uncomfortable in after a while (I broke my back in the military). I have found the elite HTS seats comfortable but too expensive for me. In the end I found a nice zero g chair and that is what I used to watch.


----------



## walker17

Thanks for the advise, unfortunatly, I have to travel 5pluse hours to find a decent selection of seating, I was hoping that some owners of seats could tell me their impressions in particular lower back support. Thanks again!
John


----------



## RSH

John,

I would recommend checking our new line - Fusion Collection Theater Seating.

Both models IMHO have a very nice lumbar support, and the pocket spring coil in the seat makes them more supportive and provide greater cushion longevity.

Both chairs are very comfortable...


----------



## Andre

Sorry I couldn't be of more help walker.

This is the chair I watch movies with, I also use it in the morning and after work for its stretch function, most massage chairs are WAY to rough on a person that actually has a back problem. Sometimes I put a sheepskin on it for extra plushness. It isn't cheap but it has a dual purpose.
http://ca.sanyo.com/Relaxation-Chairs/Relaxation-Chair-Brandy-Relaxation-Chair-Brandy

Also I wanted to correct myself, the HT seat I tried was not from elite but from cinema tech. Very comfortable but the price was beyond me

http://www.mycinematech.com/product_page.php?pid=10

Best of luck on your search.


----------



## nottaway

walker17 said:


> anyone have experience with Palliser blade or pacifico? Ihave lower back problems so I need seating with good lower back support and rather firm cushions. Many of the furniture store seats are way too soft! Haverty's has some called "Hollywood" but I was hoping for something a little better. Any advise would be a great help!
> John


I have 4 blades and find them decently comfortable. They are firm and of decent quality. Lots of lumbar support.


----------



## Andre

Hello Nottaway,

I don't see blade on their website did you mean slade?


----------



## nottaway

Andre said:


> Hello Nottaway,
> 
> I don't see blade on their website did you mean slade?


The blades are from thehometheaterseatstore.com. Probably elsewhere under different names......


----------



## walker17

Thanks guys for all your help! Yeah, I think the slade is available using different names, at leat they look the same and have the same dimensions. One reason I was interested in the blade was the width for three would fit 
easily into my 14ft. wide theater room, many are really too wide. Any other suggestion for seating?
Thanks again, John


----------



## Dale Rasco

I have a row of Pacifico and have had them since March. I like them very much and find them extremely comfortable and will be getting another row soon.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I have a row of Pacifico and have had them since March. I like them very much and find them extremely comfortable and will be getting another row soon.


----------



## walker17

Thanks for the help everyone!! I think the " slade" will be my choice.
John


----------



## nottaway

walker17 said:


> Thanks guys for all your help! Yeah, I think the slade is available using different names, at leat they look the same and have the same dimensions. One reason I was interested in the blade was the width for three would fit
> easily into my 14ft. wide theater room, many are really too wide. Any other suggestion for seating?
> Thanks again, John


I used a curved row of four and pushed them to one side for entry on that side. my room is exactly 14' wide too.....


----------



## kelton325

Love my 6 Pacificos


----------

